# which essential oils will make a chai scent?



## ScarletFaeRiley

I don't want the scent too strong but strong enough that you can smell it. I am planning on using chai tea in the recipe as well. Does any one have suggestions for EO's to add that are not overpowering or too sweet.


----------



## green soap

One of the EO would be cinnamon leaf since it gives you both the clove and cinnamon scent.  However, this EO makes soap seize, or accelerates trace very much, so it is very tricky to use.  I accept that I will have some voids and air bubbles in the soap when I use it.  I am not recommending it, for that reason.  The scent is nice though, and it stays in the soap a very long time.

Cardamon and black pepper EOs are also available.  These would also traditionally go in chai tea.  I have no experience using either of those two.


----------



## judymoody

There is a nice chai essential oil blend recipe on the Majestic Mountain Sage blog.  I think it includes vanilla FO though - you could omit it if you want to go straight EO.

I've done this and it's not cheap.  I used cardamom, cassia, clove, 5x orange, CO2 ginger, & black pepper.  But nice.

Unless it's for me, I use FO due to price.  Oregon Trails has a very nice version.


----------



## ScarletFaeRiley

*Chai scented soap*

thank you both for your suggestions <3 I don't want to be spending so much money and since I'm already using the Chai tea I decided to go fairly minimal. I'm going to use cinnamon leaf EO and clove leaf EO. I would like something else to add a bit of sweetness and i'm not willing to use an FO. Is there a way to add a vanilla scent that is natural?


----------



## judymoody

You could try vanillin crystals.  They're not "natural" but they aren't an FO either.  Diana's Sundries carries them.

I'd use cassia instead of cinnamon leaf.  The latter smells sort of sharp to me and it is prone to seizing.

If you want some sweetness, try using folded sweet orange EO.  It goes very nicely with the cinnamon and clove.


----------



## tkhaney1

I make a blend with cinnamon, clove, anise, a titch of eucalyptus, rosemary and lemon.  It smells absolutely delish!!  Then I put the chai tea in  with the lye water and strain it when I put it in the oils.  Colors the soap a wonderful dark brown color.


----------



## Wyldwytch Studios

Peru Balsam is said to have a nice vanilla scent. You can try that instead of using a vanilla absolute which is a bit pricey. Here is the information on Peru Balsam:

This is a liquid essential oil, not a resin. This is not a thick brown resin, it is a pale yellow essential oil which has had the thick brown crude essential oil removed and which has a vanilla-type scent. Balsam Per� is a different physiological form of Balsam Tol�. The balsam is a pathological product from older trees. Balsam Per� is used as a natural fixative to make a little scent go a long way. Among its uses: anti-infective, on chafed skin to soothe, massage of muscles for circulation, inhalant for respiratory and immune systems, effective at relieving itch of scabies, ringworm and eczema, as well as for relieving chapped hands and feet. Exotic aroma, anchoring, strengthening and imparts a rich, earthy scent to perfumes. Some believe it is a skin sensitizer. Use with caution. Flash point: 200F.

Hope this helps you out. I haven't tried it yet but I will be ordering it soon.

Rose


----------

